# Non EU citizen retiring in Spain



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Please consider me an uninformed individual. I've read some on this forum but remain confused. I'm nearing retirement and would like to do so in Spain. I am US citizen and my wife is Mexican citizen. I've been certified by the Spanish government to native speaker fluency in Spanish (this probably doesn't matter but at least I can talk to office workers and I understand the culture). 
My question is about visa requirements and health insurance. Do I understand correctly that I'm on my own for health insurance? What are the income or asset requirements to live in spain without working? Does anyone happen to know if it would be possible for my wife to receive permission to work? (I remember in Mexico that Spanish speaking countries often received favorable immigration treatment)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bobería said:


> Please consider me an uninformed individual. I've read some on this forum but remain confused. I'm nearing retirement and would like to do so in Spain. I am US citizen and my wife is Mexican citizen. I've been certified by the Spanish government to native speaker fluency in Spanish (this probably doesn't matter but at least I can talk to office workers and I understand the culture).
> My question is about visa requirements and health insurance. Do I understand correctly that I'm on my own for health insurance? What are the income or asset requirements to live in spain without working? Does anyone happen to know if it would be possible for my wife to receive permission to work? (I remember in Mexico that Spanish speaking countries often received favorable immigration treatment)


any non-EU citizen needs to apply for a visa to remain in Spain for more than 90 days & to live here with or without working

if you have a look at our _FAQs & useful info _thread you'll find a section with links to Spanish Consulates & also to various discussions on the subject

I'd love to be able to give more definitive info, but even the consulates disagree as to what sort of financial requirements there are - the one thing that _is _certain though, is that you would need private health insurance


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Xabiachica, I think I saw most of those threads already but it's nice to see them all listed in once place! It seems pretty straightforward in theory, I've done a similar process in Mexico. I guess it all depends on which office you go into on what day and who you talk to! I see what you mean, and it wasn't just my ignorance, there are conflicting requirements for income on different threads (ie, different experiences). Thanks again!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bobería said:


> Thanks Xabiachica, I think I saw most of those threads already but it's nice to see them all listed in once place! It seems pretty straightforward in theory, I've done a similar process in Mexico. I guess it all depends on which office you go into on what day and who you talk to! I see what you mean, and it wasn't just my ignorance, there are conflicting requirements for income on different threads (ie, different experiences). Thanks again!


not only that - conflicting info actually on Consulate websites!!

the best thing for a definitive answer would be to contact your nearest Spanish consulate wherever you are legally resident - you have to apply through them in any case, so you would need to comply with whatever _they _say - even if a different Consulate said something different!


----------



## easy (May 20, 2011)

Look here: http://www.consultor.com/oue/


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you easy. That link has some good info.


----------

